# Polymer Clay Pen Blanks



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is the latest round of PC blanks. The single is the Sketch Pencil Blank that I am posting for someone else to see. The rest are on Wall Street II blanks from woodcraft. I don't know if they will mix with the sierra kits or not. Please forgive the photography. My CF card for the big camera is MIA so I had to use the cell phone. 

Thank You for looking,
 Scot


----------



## thewishman (Jul 28, 2011)

The Wall Street II from Woodcraft is the Berea Sierra. The Wall Street III is the Sierra Vista. They are the same.


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks I was trying to kill 2 birds with one stone(post).


----------

